# configurer le cryptage par clé WEP (WiFi)



## raou (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à comprendre comment configurer le cryptage par clé WEP, j'utilise mon MAC mini équipé d'une carte WiFi airport intégrée, avec une 9 box (Neuf telecom) équipée WiFi.
Tout fonctionne, y compris le filtrage par mac adress.
Mais j'aimerais renforcer la sécurité par ce cryptage... et je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre...
Au niveau de la configuration de la box, on me demande :
le niveau de cryptage (64 ou 128 bits ?)
Les clés 1 à 4 (que renseigner dans les 4 champs correspondants ?)
Le format de la clé (Ascii ou Hex ?)


----------



## iBapt (7 Décembre 2006)

Des réponses *ici* peut-être


----------

